# Betta Comic



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was going through the spawn logs and thought of this. Seems accurate enough. I feel bad at how much I enjoyed making this, to me it's quite funny.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Heh...It's so mean yet so funny :'D


----------

